# Whats the value of a LOOK 386i?



## Seamusthedog (Oct 31, 2003)

I have made the decision to sell my 386i because it has sat unridden for 6 years. What do you think the value of the bike is? It has mostly Campy Centaur on it, except for the FSA Cranks. The bike has never been crashed and is in almost new condition, maybe a thousand miles.


----------

